# Caddy Crew Kids



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

The kid's of Caddy Crew we got them involved with lowrider bikes


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

A show we enter the bike in and Orland came in third


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*Washing Them Bikes*


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

hey the little girl in front of the purple checkered bike goes to my kid's school they were in the same class last year... i always see that gray caddy around too


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

SJRaider18 said:


> hey the little girl in front of the purple checkered bike goes to my kid's school they were in the same class last year... i always see that gray caddy around too


ya that's my Uncle (that little girl's grandpa ) yea he alway representing our car club by alway driving caddy thanks 4 showing lov


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*TTt Caddy Crew Kid's*


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Fleetangel said:


> :thumbsup:


right on homie thankz for showing love to thaa kid's


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

u taking them the right way!!!! teach em about the lifestyle!! n show em a lot of support!!!! motivation too!


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *SJRaider18*
> 
> hey the little girl in front of the purple checkered bike goes to my kid's school they were in the same class last year... i always see that gray caddy around too
> ya that's my Uncle (that little girl's grandpa ) yea he alway representing our car club by alway driving caddy thanks 4 showing lov


ive seen ur brown caddy around too it reminds me of one my pops used to have back in the day... it's pretty clean bro


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

SJRaider18 said:


> ive seen ur brown caddy around too it reminds me of one my pops used to have back in the day... it's pretty clean bro


thanxz bro ya thats all i do is just roll my caddy .alright then see u around bro stay up


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

some more Caddy Crew Kid's


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Caddy Crew Kid's with grandapa


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

the future for Caddy Crew Kid's to keep on going


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt kid's lets do this


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

SJRaider18 said:


> ive seen ur brown caddy around too it reminds me of one my pops used to have back in the day... it's pretty clean bro


 WHUD UP HOMIE, I THINK YOUR GIRL KNOWS MY GIRL. SHE'S RELATED TO THE BACA'S?


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

*TTT 4 THE CADDY CREW FAMILY

*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CADDY CREW said:


> *TTT 4 THE CADDY CREW FAMILY
> 
> *


X2 I SECOND THAT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cool. Gotta teach them young...We are still working on a bike for the kids, and we are gonna build a trailer for the Kidillac so he can tow his car into the car show with it. He has taking his Kidillac to a few shows this year, and loved it. My man.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

3onthetree said:


> Very cool. Gotta teach them young...We are still working on a bike for the kids, and we are gonna build a trailer for the Kidillac so he can tow his car into the car show with it. He has taking his Kidillac to a few shows this year, and loved it. My man.
> 
> View attachment 378092
> View attachment 378093
> View attachment 378094


thats koo bro ya thats our goal to start them young ood luck with your's


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

S


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> thats koo bro ya thats our goal to start them young ood luck with your's


Same to you and yours.


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

[h=2]







[/h]


> Originally Posted by *SJRaider18*
> 
> ive seen ur brown caddy around too it reminds me of one my pops used to have back in the day... it's pretty clean bro
> 
> ...


oh yeah the twins are her cousins Elaine is her aunt, she's married to Tony Baca


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT for the CC Kids cool pic's


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

TTT 4 THE CADDY CREW KIDS


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

wsrider said:


> TTT for the CC Kids cool pic's


Right on bro thanks for tha props


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

SJRaider18 said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 right on homie. i seen u @ a show last year, u build bikes?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

T
T
_t_


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

*Our Car Club Logo *


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

KEEP EM PUSHING HOMIE!:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


>


 these are my girls bikes. they are not big fans of the lowering spring forks. but they love SHWINNS. the blue one is a 20" sept.76, the pink one is a 20" dec.80 and the purple one is a 16" feb.72 SHWINN. :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

Caddy crew kids on the caddy crew bikes.....


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

yup so lets keep building them up


CADDY CREW said:


> Caddy crew kids on the caddy crew bikes.....


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> yup so lets keep building them up


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Another new in the make 
Before:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

After:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

some rims too


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Another one did the other day


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

NOW FINISHED NEWEST BIKE


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


>


 CADDY CREW KIDS, MY NEPHEW ISAIAH's 1968 schwinn.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

hey is that a 16"


CADDY CREW said:


> CADDY CREW KIDS, MY NEPHEW ISAIAH's 1968 schwinn.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*Went to the Show N Shine @ Berryessa *


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*CADDY CREW KidZ WITH THE CADDY CREW MOM







*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> hey is that a 16"


 "20


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

2 the top 4 the caddy crew family.


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

this is my youngest daughter's 18" schwinn debbie... the day we bought it for her.


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

made it a little better


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

we told her if she learned how to ride with out training wheels, lily would pass down her 16" schwinn.










she did it.


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

so we started building lily a july 78, 20" schwinn









primed grey


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

also for lily's 78


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

also for lily's 78


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

working on lilys 78


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

CADDY CREW said:


> CADDY CREW KIDS, MY NEPHEW ISAIAH's 1968 schwinn.


 the day he 1st got to ride it.


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

@ Chevitos toy drive 2012


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

*NEWEST MEMBER OF THE CADDY CREW KIDS..*:thumbsup: *I BUILT THIS BIKE FOR MY GOD DAUGHTER, IT WAS HER CHRISTMAS GIFT:biggrin: CCK 2TT....*


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

*LILY AND ALYSSA PUTTIN IT DOWN, BUILDING A BIKE SO THAT THERE CUZZIN CAN ROLL WITH THEM.... GETTIN THERE....2TT 4 THE CCK.....*:h5:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

WITH THE HELP OF MY DAUGHTERS, LILY AND ALYSSA, WE WERE ABLE TO BUILD MY NIECE A BIKE. 








MALEENA WITH HER 18" SCHWINN DEBBIE. SITTING ON 16" WHITES WITH PINK WALLS.:thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

16" 1972 SCHWINN


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

LILY AND I PUT IN ALOT OF WORK TO GET THIS ONE DONE, LOOKING PRETTY GOOD, GOOD JOB LILY!!!!


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

20" 1978 SCHWINN


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

*ZAY WITH HIS 68 SCHWINN*


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

*BABY J WITH A 20" MURDERED BIKE*


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

LILY AND BEB PUTTING IT DOWN AT THE MI RANCHITO KICK BACK....


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

CADDY CREW said:


> View attachment 775906


reppin at bomb drifterz bbq


----------

